# First Interschools Show!!!!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

First off GREAT job staying on!!  I'm sorry she was so hyped up, I had a lot of days like that with my old mare. I swear she would gallope the course! oie! :-x. You are right that you were probably just nervous being your first show 'today' and all. Once you get back into the feel of things you won't be so nervous. I know my bf is going to make fun of me because I am going to be nervous on the 28th before showmanship even though I've done about 3,000 patterns! LOL:lol: Over all I say good job for not giving up and riding through!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm so glad you have a wonderful trainer who could ease you after your class. 

Good for you for pushing ahead and making the next class better! Practice makes perfect, you will get there with such a great attitude


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pictures!!!!!!*

Here are a few photos from the second class.... I KNOW my heels are disgusting and so is my release, I was really nervous!!! What do you think of Love?


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well Done 
no, no your position is very good over the last two!
Omg i hate when they over jump it gets me all nervous coming up to the jump:L lolxx


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you ^^^


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I was really stressing cause in the first class she over jumped EVERY oxer, and in the second class there was a wide oxer that alot of people had falls at, and she was being really lazy and stubborn and wouldnt canter, so I had to trot her round the course. And I see this oxer coming up, so I really squeeze and kick, and she kinda moves into a half canter half trot thingy lol. I could tell our striding was going to be off, so I gave her a big kick and yelled "hup" to get her over it, and she took it beautifully!!!!

Look, proof!!!! LOL (just look reeeaaalllyyy close):


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol sorry for posting so much stuff..... But I just wanna show you guys how much she overjumped another oxer in the second class, I was totally unprepared, look at how far back my legs are!!!!


----------

